# Pattern request for shark slippers



## jkb

My granddaughter wants a pair of shark slippers for Christmas. Here is a picture. Does anyone have the instructions?


----------



## bwtyer

it was a fundraiser so it was $40 just for the pattern
here is a link-maybe you could contact the designer to see if she will sell the pattern at a normal price as the fundraiser is over.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-week

here is a free shark slipper pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haifisch-rennis


----------



## mtnchild

I do not believe that this is a free pattern ... check out this blog

http://www.tsocktsarina.com/blog/?p=480

Yvette


----------



## mopgenorth

I bought it when it was a fundraiser for Hurricane Sandy - that fundraiser is now closed - you might try contacting the designer and see if the pattern is still for sale.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-week


----------



## jkb

Thanks for the link, but the pattern is in German....maybe someone will have the English version....


----------



## babsbarb

There are shark slipper for sale on Ravelry. Check it out.


----------



## bwtyer

you might check out ETSY too- there are several crochet and one knitted pattern however the knitted one is a download from Germany so make sure it is available in English.


----------



## tatesgirl

This pattern belongs to Tsarina and is copyrighted. I'm fairly certain she's still trying to get herself up and running after having suffered the big storm Sandy more than a year ago. You'll have to wait.

She owns the Willow Ware pattern, too - mentioned in a previous post that asks Would Anyone Make These (or a similar heading). You can enter that site, arrow down and read all about her.

I checked for you and its 'Blue Willow Socks' under Links and Resources.


----------



## didough

This one is crochet - and says it's for men - and it's not free - apart from that, hope it helps!

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/clothing/shark-slippers-men-sizes/38832


----------



## gozolady

jkb said:


> My granddaughter wants a pair of shark slippers for Christmas. Here is a picture. Does anyone have the instructions?


http://www.etsy.com/listing/130041630/shark-socks-diy-pattern-knitting-pdf?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_type=all&ga_includes%5B0%5D=materials&ga_page=1&ga_search_query=shark+sock&ga_ref=related&ga_facet=shark+sock&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## jonibee

Look at the "blue willow sox post" that appears right above...on todays posting...the person had sox that looked very similar right at the end of her blog...


----------



## didough

jkb said:


> My granddaughter wants a pair of shark slippers for Christmas. Here is a picture. Does anyone have the instructions?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-week


----------



## SwampCatNana

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-week


----------



## tpreadi

Were you successful in finding the pattern for the Shark Socks? I am looking for the pattern but it is not available anymore and I've heard that the designer has sadly passed away since.


----------



## ParkerEliz

If memory serves me ...... the designer died a couple of years ago. Lisa Grossman was terribly talented


----------



## gostrom

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-socks

this is a purchased pattern.


----------

